# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Eurovision Song Contest 2019

## sirena_adria

Gara Europiane e Kenges sapo nisi rrugetimin e saj. Nje maratone e gjate disa mujore qe kulmon ne Tel Aviv, Izrael ne 14, 16 dhe 18 Maj 2019. 

42 Vende pjesmarrese ne Edicionin e ketij viti, I 64-ti, ne gare per nje Trofe & Mikpritjen e ESC 2020 . 


https://eurovision.tv/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurovi...g_Contest_2019

https://wiwibloggs.com/eurovision-20...ing-countries/

----------


## sirena_adria

SHQIPERIA 




Suksese & Fat - Good Luck  TEAM ALBANIA !

----------


## sirena_adria

*Good Luck* *Tania !* 

Këngëtarja Tania Doko, e cila me origjinë është nga Pogradeci,  ka hyrë në garën e ngushtë për ta përfaqësuar Australinë në Eurovision, shkruan Magazina.al …….

https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/shqi...ne-eurovision/






Per me shume : 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austra...g_Contest_2019

https://taniadoko.com/bio

https://www.forumishqiptar.com/threa...re-në-Australi

----------


## sirena_adria

_Teksa kenget nisin te zbulohen njera pas tjetres, fillojne dhe renditjet e para._

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_Artistet e Perzgjedhur deri tani ._

----------


## sirena_adria

Ne vend te 5-te ne renditjen aktuale te Wiwibloggs…...

https://wiwibloggs.com/2019/02/18/po...bruary/233531/

----------


## sirena_adria

Surprizë e paparë !!!




_ Një vlerësim nga Costa Rica_

----------


## sirena_adria

Të gjitha këngët janë përzgjedhur tashmë & GARA e vërtetë SAPO KA FILLUAR ! 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurovi...g_Contest_2019

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...MM1OKZpl5nJZRX

----------


## sirena_adria

.……. _Njëherazi dhe sondazhet e preferencat !_

----------


## sirena_adria

_ARTISTET PJESMARRES:_

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------

